# Anyone taking Cialis???



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

Does it work???? if so what can I expect??? Does it allow an errection untill you ejaculate? or does it allow an errection for a longer period of time?

Doctor gave me a 10mg perscription, told me to take as needed. No more then once a day.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I took all three of "those" pills at one time or another. 

Yes, they help to achieve an erection. They do NOT give you an erection!

The hormones in your body close off the valves at the base of the penis to keep blood in it. This blood is what makes the erection. 

When those hormones are not present or at too low levels, the pills supplement that by artificially triggering the valves closure. 

The same process occurs at night when you sleep. That's the reason for morning wood. You can't urinate with an erection. 

But you still have to have a reason for either the hormones or pills to have an effect. After all, if it was a simple reaction, you'd have an erection 24/7!  

And the reason they caution about "lasting for more than 4 hours" is that there is really little blood flow in an erect penis. The blood can breakdown and cause internal problems. That's not an area where you want problems!  

I initially took the pills because I thought I was having problems with an xGF. Turned out I didn't, though. What the pills did to me was delay my orgasm. So, I ended up lasting much longer. 

My (recent) xgf used to think that she wasn't good enough to bring me to orgasm. She did come to understand it (and enjoy the extended, uh, "action"; nothing like a nice slow fu.k along with some serious pounding). 

I stopped taking the pills and orgasmed noticeably quicker (but not prematurely) which xgf liked as she could see that she was good enough. But I wanted to be able to give her more pleasure. 

I wanted something in the middle ground. I started using Horny Goat Weed occasionally, sort of a natural version of those pills. You can get it at any herbal store, or, I'm told, GNC. 

That was perfect for us. I'd last long enough to make her feel that she was able to get me off and when I orgasmed it would be her last of many, too. Then it was snuggle time. I do truly miss that!


----------



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

Dcrim

Can it help with with having more then 1 erection in the 36 hour span?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, yeah!


----------



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info Dcrim


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah it'll keep you hard for hours, even after you ejaculate if you're with someone who really turns you on. It'll also give you a bad headache, turn your face and chest bright red (a drawback if you're having an affair) and in some cases everything you see will turn a nice shade of blue. Just remember non of these hard-on pills will work if you're not aroused so don't try to use it if you're bored or no longer turned on by your partner.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Once you ejaculate, the refractory period (the time until you can erect again) may be shortened. But it will exist. This is good, it will allow the blood to (re)circulate. 

The blued vision is a possible side effect...I only had it once and it was a mild blueish tint to everything. Never noticed after the first time. Never turned red at all.  No headache either...but a sh!t eating grin afterwards (she was still wet but exhausted - remember, it did delay my orgasm)!  

Before you take the pills, though...do you have an erection when you wake up? If so, the plumbing is working correctly. The pills may be more psychological then. But they will still work as advertised. 

On a first (sexual) date, it may help with performance anxiety.


----------



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

Mr B

After 2 pills, seperate days LOL.... They did not keep me erect enough for making Love and me ejaculating, let alone hard for hours.

Though the past 2 mornings I have found myself waking up with an erection, for the first time in over a month.

I am hoping what ever it was is gone, as last night also was the first time it was easy to ejaculate, the pills made it too tough as Dcrim pointed out.

Thank you both for the advice..


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Remember, too that Cialis is supposed to be rated for 36 hours! Although I've seen ads on TV for a shorter duration/dosage. Levitra is a 24 hour pill, and Viagra is 4 hours. 

You might try Horny Goat Weed instead. I liked it better than the ED pills.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Roger136913 said:


> Mr B
> 
> After 2 pills, seperate days LOL.... They did not keep me erect enough for making Love and me ejaculating, let alone hard for hours.


Well there is only one reason that Viagra/Cialis doesn't work and that's a sub optimal level of sexual desire to begin with.

I can't get turned on by my wife so can't get an erection even if I eat a bucketful of the stuff.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

I saw this post the other day and tried it just for the heck of it. Well, IT SEEMS TO WORK!

I bought the "Super Goat Weed" (Does NOT contain Yohimbre, which is something I wanted to avoid) from a local drugstore in the vitamins section.

My performance has not been what it was in the past due to anxiety, stress, etc. Whether it was just the placebo effect, calming effect or maybe it just plain does what it says it does. I am glad I bought it. To my surprise, my wife even said something about it. Her muscles were sore the next day from having several orgasms. 



dcrim said:


> You might try Horny Goat Weed instead. I liked it better than the ED pills.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Mr B said:


> I can't get turned on by my wife so can't get an erection even if I eat a bucketful of the stuff.


Would things would be different if you stopped masturbating for a month?


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Hell yeah, MarkTwain!!

If your sex life isn't what you'd like and you are self-pleasuring, you can blame yourself.

Low doses of Cialis on an ongoing basis when you are truly interested in a better sex life can work wonders. But if you are engaging in self-defeating behaviors, well, look in the mirror.

Dude who isn't interested in his wife should let her go and not prolong her agony. She's probably not all that keen on you, either.

Anyone taking an ED med to try to achieve an emotional goal will surely fail. These meds can help with low desire and with certain other medical issues. But no desire -- forget it. And if you're looking for something to enhance your prowess when you don't need it, you're just stupid. Every single medication on the market has severe drawbacks. If you have such a low self-image that you need to portray yourself as some mega-sex-god, you would be better off investing in therapy.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Dobo -- you're missing the point! The C L V pills provide an alternative to the body's natural hormones. They do not "make" you erect, nor last for hours. 

I'm really getting tired of your posts...


----------



## Biigcat (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes it works I went for at least sixty minutes with my girlfriend. It works like something Porn stars take. It is awesome


----------

